# VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale



## sascha (5 November 2006)

*Lebenserwartung.de: Verbraucherzentrale kassiert einstweilige Verfügung*

Verrückte Welt: Die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen hat eine einstweilige Verfügung kassiert – ausgerechnet von der Firma VitaActive Ltd., die mit Seiten wie lebenserwartung.de und iqfight.de seit Monaten im Kreuzfeuer der Kritik steht. Grund des Rechtsstreits ist ein Forum, das die Verbraucherzentrale für minderjährige Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet betreibt. Der VitaActive passte es nicht, dass in diesem Forum auch ihre Mahnungen samt Kontodaten veröffentlicht wurden. Zu Recht, wie das Landgericht Memmingen entschied. Denn diese Daten könnten durch Dritte missbraucht werden – etwa für Racheakte an der umstrittenen Firma. Die Verbraucherzentrale geht nun in Berufung.

Die VitaActive Ltd. mit Sitz in Frankfurt betreibt unter anderem die Internetseite lebenserwartung.de. Auf dieser könnten Kunden testen, wie alt sie werden, heißt es darauf. Dass die Teilnahme an dem Test 30 Euro kostet, entdeckt allerdings nicht jeder sofort. Entsprechend häufen sich in den Verbraucherforen im Internet die Beschwerden über die Seite lebenserwartung.de. So auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen, die jungen Internetsurfern unter www.deinding.vzniedersachsen.de ein Diskussionsforum zur Verfügung stellt. Unter dem Stichwort „Kostenfalle Internet“ baten da Jugendliche in den vergangenen Monaten immer wieder um Hilfe, weil sie von der VitaActive Ltd Rechnungen oder Mahnungen erhalten hatten. Ein Betroffener stellte eine solche Mahnung im Forum online – samt den darauf genannten Kontodaten der Frankfurter Firma. Die VitaActive forderte daraufhin von der Verbraucherzentrale, die Mahnung zu löschen. Als diese sich weigerte, ging der Fall vor Gericht. Und dort bekamen die Betreiber von lebenserwartung.de Recht.

Gericht: “Abstrakte“ Gefahr des Missbrauchs

Das Landgericht Memmingen (Urteil vom 19. September 2006, Az. 1H O 1436/06) sah in der Veröffentlichung der Kontodaten einen unzulässigen Eingriff in den Gewerbebetrieb der VitaActive Ltd. Durch die Veröffentlichung bestehe nämlich zumindest die „abstrakte“ Gefahr, dass jemand die Kontodaten der VitaActive missbraucht – zum Beispiel, um damit per Lastschrift im Internet Einkäufe zu tätigen. Nachdem die Frankfurter Firma im Forum der Verbraucherzentrale „wohl regelmäßig negativ“ dargestellt werde, könnte das auch für unbeteiligte Dritte „ein zusätzlicher Anreiz“ sein, der VitaActive „durch missbräuchliche Verwendung der Kontodaten Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten“, meinten die Memminger Richter wörtlich. Sie folgten damit der Argumentation der klagenden Firma. Die hatte nämlich angeführt, dass so etwas schon mehrfach vorgekommen sei.

Die Kammer betonte in ihrem Urteil, dass das Forum der Verbraucherzentrale durchaus vom Grundrecht der Meinungsfreiheit geschützt sei. Das gelte auch für die darin veröffentlichten „Meinungsäußerungen aller Art, sowie Tatsachenbehauptungen und andere Äußerungsformen“. Schließlich sei das Forum dazu gedacht, dass – vor allem junge – Verbraucher und auch Nichtbetroffene sich „eine Meinung über das Geschäftsverhalten der Verfügungsklägerin (also der VitaActive Ltd., Anm. d. Red.) bilden können“. Das rechtfertige aber nicht die Veröffentlichung der Kontoverbindung: „Denn der Eindruck, den andere Betroffene und Dritte von dem Geschäftsverhalten der Verfügungsklägerin bekommen können und sollen, hängt zwar womöglich von der Abfassung und dem Wortlaut des Mahnschreibens, nicht aber von den konkreten Bankdaten ab.“ Mit Letzteren könnte höchstens jemand auf die Idee kommen, der Firma „durch unrechtmäßige Verhaltensweisen Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten“, so das Gericht. „Das aber ist nichts anderes als Selbstjustiz, für die in einem Rechtsstaat kein Raum sein kann und darf.“ Deshalb sei die Verbraucherzentrale verpflichtet gewesen, zumindest die Kontoverbindung im Forum zu löschen, nachdem sie von der VitaActive Ltd. darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden war.

Anwalt droht weiteren Foren

Als erste Konsequenz aus dem Memminger Urteil haben die Verbraucherschützer die strittigen Passagen in ihrem Jugendforum gelöscht. Akzeptieren wollen sie das Urteil jedoch nicht. Am Freitag legten sie Berufung vor dem Oberlandesgericht München ein. Die VitaActive Ltd. wiederum zog ihre ganz eigenen Schlüsse aus dem Urteil: Ihr Münchner Rechtsanwalt schickte in den vergangenen Tagen Briefe an mehrere Forenbetreiber. Darin forderte er die Empfänger auf dafür zu sorgen, dass in den Foren weder Privatadressen noch Kontodaten der VitaActive veröffentlicht werden. Auch gegen Aufrufe zum Zahlungsboykott oder unerlaubte Rechtsberatungen würden die Betreiber von lebenserwartung.de rechtlich vorgehen, erklärte der Anwalt. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=401


----------



## Captain Picard (5 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



sascha schrieb:


> Die Verbraucherzentrale *Niedersachsen *hat eine einstweilige Verfügung...
> ...
> Die VitaActive Ltd. mit Sitz in *Frankfurt * _> Hessen Anm. des Autors_ betreibt unter anderem ....
> ...
> Das Landgericht *Memmingen * _> Bayern Anm. des Autors_ Urteil vom 19. September 2006, Az. 1H O 1436/06)...


Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für diese seltsame "geografische" Konstellation?  
Die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland scheint offensichtlich "lokal" sehr 
unterschiedlich auszufallen. Kristallisationspunkt merkwürdiger Urteile war 
bisher  Hamburg. Vielleicht entwickelt sich Memmingen ebenfalls dazu....


----------



## OneGuest (5 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für diese seltsame "geografische" Konstellation?
> Die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland scheint offensichtlich "lokal" sehr
> unterschiedlich auszufallen. Kristallisationspunkt merkwürdiger Urteile war
> bisher Hamburg. Vielleicht entwickelt sich Memmingen ebenfalls dazu....


Die gehen immer zu den Gerichten die mehr Pro Antragssteller entscheiden. 
Wie im Fall des Herrn D. & Co. die immer z.B. nach Hamburg gegangen sind.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

Die Frage von cp dürfte wohl mehr ironisch/rhetorischer Natur  sein. In mehr vier als  Jahren 
Mitarbeit im Forum sammelt  man reichlich  Hintergrundwissen....


----------



## drboe (6 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

Ein Blick ins Impressum bzw. ein Aufruf von whois genügt eigentlich. Merkwürdig, dass man immer wieder auf die gleichen Leute  trifft. Andererseits: bei den Geschäftsmodellen eigentlich auch wieder nicht 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (7 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



drboe schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass man immer wieder auf die gleichen Leute  trifft.


Der "Director" dieser LTD und vor allem sein... hmpf... na, ja... von .gedichte-server.c** sind zwar im Netz keine unbekannten, (Stichwort Düsseldorf, JuraMail), waren in diesem Geschäftszweig bisher aber eher unauffällig. Dass sich das ändern würde, war bei deren Vita und Umfeld aber nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (8 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



A John schrieb:


> Der "Director" dieser LTD und vor allem sein... hmpf... na, ja... von .gedichte-server.c** sind zwar im Netz keine unbekannten, (Stichwort Düsseldorf, JuraMail), waren in diesem Geschäftszweig bisher aber eher unauffällig. Dass sich das ändern würde, war bei deren Vita und Umfeld aber nur eine Frage der Zeit.


Eine gewisse Affinität zur Branche besteht schon länger. Einer von beiden hat eine Zeit lang unter seinem Nachnamen eine Seite betrieben, die auf spezielle "erotische Angebote" eines Dritten führte, die mittels Dialer zu bezahlen waren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## MR. B. (13 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

Mal ne Frage, gibts solch ein Forum auch von hessischer Seite, also auch für Jugendliche 
die betroffen sind?


----------



## Timster (19 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

Die taz > berichtet <.


----------



## SEP (20 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



Jack_T schrieb:


> Die taz > berichtet <.


... schon, aber nicht zur einstweiligen Verfügung gegen die VZ, sondern allgemein zur Systematik Vitaactive ...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

http://www.hoeller-trusch.de/infoausg.php?id=69 
28.11.2006 - VITAACTIVE, Verhandlung verlegt !



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, bekanntermassen hat das Landgericht Memmingen in der Vergangenheit eine für die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen negative einstweilige Anordnung erlassen. *Daher habe ich überprüfen lassen, ob Memmingen überhaupt zuständig ist. Im Ergebnis hat nunmehr das LG Memmingen dieses Verfahren nach Frankfurt abgegeben, weil dort die Firma VITAACTIVE eine ladungsfähige Postadresse hat.* Nunmehr hat der Rechtsanwalt S. leider einen etwas weiteren Weg zur Verhandlung als meine Anwältin und ich.


----------



## technofreak (28 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*



> Falls Sie vorab schon mal prüfen wollen, ob die in der Mahnung
> genannte IP-Adresse des PC, mit dem Sie sich eingewählt haben sollen,
> überhaupt zu ihrem PC gehört, gehen Sie auf die Seite www.meineip.de. Dann
> wird Ihnen dort Ihre eigene IP-Adresse genannt.


sorry, aber das ist kompletter Unfug. Die  überwältigende  Mehrzahl aller User 
sind über dynamisch vergebene IPs im WWW. Damit ist die Prüfung völlig sinnlos,
aber nicht nur deswegen, sondern weil eine  IP nur  beweist, dass eine Verbindung  
bestanden hat, aber nichts über eine Willensbildung über  einen Vertragsabschluss.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 November 2006)

*AW: VitaActive: Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Verbraucherzentrale*

Genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich den Passus beim Zitat außen vor gelassen. Meine IP ändert sich zumindest alle 24 Stunden - wahrscheinlich zumindest nach der täglichen Zwangsabschaltung nach 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb.


----------

